# 05 Altima 2.5



## sbhall23 (Jan 10, 2008)

I found out my car falls under 2 recalls. I talked with a local dealer where I get work done and my car is scheduled to go in for the recall work on Monday. 

This morning while driving to work, the service engine soon light came on. I was driving about 60 mph when the car sputtered/choked and the RPM dropped, then the service engine soon light came on. The car didn't cut off, although on a different occassion I did experience the car cutting off at very low speed.

My question is would the recall that is addressing the Altima cutting off at low speeds cause the service engine soon light to come on? I found a post to determine what trouble code is behind the service engine soon light and I will try that when I get home today.


----------



## sbhall23 (Jan 10, 2008)

I found the trouble codes associated with the MIL. P0725 - Engine Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction and P0335 - Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction. Is it true you can't reset the MIL because of the crankshaft position sensor?


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

the recalls are probably not related to your engine cutting out unless they have something to do with the throttle body, wich they might. i don't understand the question as to weather or not the light can be reset due to the sensor. if there is a problem with it then, no. they light will continue to be on until the problem is found and correctly repaired.


----------



## sbhall23 (Jan 10, 2008)

Update: I was able to reset the MIL. I wanted to determine if the problems I was experiencing were related to the call because I had been getting conflicting stories about the recall. 

I took it into the dealer on Monday. They were not able to complete the ECM Reprogram because of the Crankshaft Sensor. That was replaced ($279 - Parts & Labor) and they were able to complete the reprogram. They also tighted or replaced the Power Valve, which was due to the recall.


----------

